
Couple murder-suicide left notes saying they couldn't afford medical care - jelliclesfarm
https://m.sfgate.com/news/article/Couple-dead-in-apparent-murder-suicide-left-notes-14295293.php
======
jelliclesfarm
How is this possible? Don’t seniors have Medicare?

If we are going to live longer, how is the cost of maintain senior quality of
life going to be absorbed.

It seems to me that many things have to occur in parallel: 1. Anti ageing..not
just palliative medicine. 2. How are we going to balance birth rates and death
rates if people live longer? 3. Why aren’t we looking into healthy ageing? 4.
Should we permit euthanizing (I can’t think of a more respectful word? Please
advise) for those who feel that they have lived enough and are ready to die.

I have many more thoughts..but I will wait till I hear some others’

~~~
wahern
> How is this possible? Don’t seniors have Medicare?

It's complicated and stressful, _especially_ when you're elderly and sick.

